# Carved Indian Rosewood turning



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm gonna put this in the carvers forum, since that's what took most of my time and effort. Actually, hand sanding took most of the time, where's that sander's forum? I turned and hollowed this down through the center. Trued up the turning when it dried, then carved the flutes. Will probably never repeat this design, since I found it so tedious. 10"x15". I bit the bullet and bought an Auriou rasp that really worked well for the carving, hand sanding took forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 6, 2015)

The results are beautiful!!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 6, 2015)

stunning barry


----------



## ClintW (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow! The symetry is unreal!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

Flat out unreal !!!! No way you will recoup your time spent I imagine...........well the gallery might. This is a classy piece all the way Barry !!!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Barry, THAT IS a gorgeous piece of art for sure. True work of an artisan.


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2015)

Barry, your work continuously blows me away!! That is REALLY, REALLY nice!!!!!!!!!! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

That's really cool, Barry! Lots of work in that piece... That's the kind of thing that gets started but never finished in my shop.


----------



## jmurray (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazing as usual, and what a killer piece of wood!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, where do you get the time to produce such nice product. I was going to say "you urned a keeper" but thought, better not....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn Barry - another masterpiece - but it belongs in the turners forum IMO so it will get the exposure to other turners. Most of the turners on the site have not even viewed it, because they don't frequent the carvers forum. I know there is a debate on carved turnings being true turnings but this deserves to be appreciated by turners and fans of turnings. Congrats on another jaw dropping piece.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

Another masterpiece, no matter where it is posted. That was a LOT of carving more than it looks like. I can see why you want it in the carving forum but I am staying ut of that lol.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 10, 2015)

that is an exceptionally gorgeous looking vessel Barry, should be extremely proud of this one


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

What did you use for a finish? Thats a whole other level of execution...


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 10, 2015)

Exceptional piece!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Very cool Barry!!!


----------



## Strider (Sep 6, 2015)

Since Tome gave me a piece of IRW, well, Ceylon RW, I am using every last bit. Awesome wood!
I had some issues finishing it. How and what did you use to coat it? Mine was oily like after french toast breakfast napkin! 
Really good design, I will purchase one soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2015)

Incredible piece, no matter what forum it is in! Think you really excelled on this turning/carving. Your work really separates the men from the boys! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2015)

This stuff is oil


Strider said:


> Since Tome gave me a piece of IRW, well, Ceylon RW, I am using every last bit. Awesome wood!
> I had some issues finishing it. How and what did you use to coat it? Mine was oily like after french toast breakfast napkin!
> Really good design, I will purchase one soon.


This stuff is oily too, maybe not as bad as yours though. Lacquer is the easiest way to finish it, but that might not be what you want for knives. Oil based finishes take forever to cure on the rosewoods.


----------



## Strider (Sep 7, 2015)

I tried both, and both thinned down with Nitro. But it's oke, I have all the time in this world. The issue was the accumulation on the lower sides, in the form of bumps or residue due to viscosity and low curing time.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 7, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's really cool, Barry! Lots of work in that piece... That's the kind of thing that gets started but never finished in my shop.


That's the kind of think that don't even get started in my shop. Wowwwwwwww wonder how many hours in that


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> That's the kind of think that don't even get started in my shop. Wowwwwwwww wonder how many hours in that


Thanks Tony, most of the hours were in the sanding...... I used a dremel and rasps for shaping, that went fairly quick, but sanding all the marks out,... murder... hard to estimate the hours since I work on things a little at a time, I would guess somewhere in the range of 10-15 hours...


----------



## Tclem (Sep 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tony, most of the hours were in the sanding...... I used a dremel and rasps for shaping, that went fairly quick, but sanding all the marks out,... murder... hard to estimate the hours since I work on things a little at a time, I would guess somewhere in the range of 10-15 hours...


Better than me. Would have been 10-15 days


----------

